# Pompano surf rod recommendation



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Looking to grab 3 new rods. Why do y’all recommend? I typically just throw jigs and fish a set rod or two on occasion but my kids seem to enjoy it so I’m looking to make the plunge into dedicated gear.
I don’t mind spending money on quality but don’t need top of the line either.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I have 4 bass pro power stick . 3 I have used for 5 seasons. On sale they are about 90-100 for 11ft


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Lamiglass rod blanks.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Why are all using for reels? 4-6k? I planned to grab a few Battles.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I got a deal on Spinfisher v 6500 and a fierce II . 6k


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I hear the Ninja Tackle Dagger kicks ass but I've got too many hobbies to afford a rod that expensive.

I'm using gift cards to replace my surf rods with the Academy H2O surf rod and BassPro Breakwater. I'll can let you know in a couple months how I like them.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I ended up with a handful of penn spin fisher vi 10’ combos. Took the kids out and caught some whiting.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

He managed one between the whiting.


----------

